# Tegfynydd, victorian mansion in Pembrokeshire



## lurch

Tegfynydd can only be described as an almost perfect shell of a delightful victorian mansion.

Aparently abandonned as many were after the war, this has remained remarkably intact after so many years. The quality of the construction must have been awesome for it to have lasted soo well when others have become piles of stones.

I first explored this in the mid 80's when it had been listed with a local estate agent for around £10K with a couple of acres of land, including the walled garden.(sadly, I was, and still am too poor!!) Apart from the garden being fenced off to produce pheasants, nothing at all has been done with the main house.

Some of the features are amazing, particularly the stone fireplace in the main hall, which also has a beautiful encaustic tile floor, and interesting metalwork, presumably for a balcony that would have spanned the entire hall on both sides.

The window bays are highly detailed, with most of them in good condition, and it appears that every single chimney is still standing.

A real gem!

(ps I appologise for the quality, these are quite old, and it was nearly dark when I went around.)


----------



## swanseamale47

Nice explore and well spotted.
What a shame to see a beautiful place like that falling apart, we really don't look after our heritage much do we. Nice pics, at least theres a record of it now, before some joker pulls it down and builds a Barret house on it or something. Wayne


----------



## Castledown

This looks FANTASTIC lurch!  Just my kind of place! I love all the beautiful stone carving and particularly the still in tact tiles on the floor. It looks like quite a nice spot too - great find!


----------



## Foxylady

Damn, that's beautiful! Absolutely love Victorian Gothic...so many lovely details. The fireplace, the carving on it and the metal work are totally delightful. A real wow factor! 
Excellent stuff!


----------



## infromthestorm

Amazing find Lurch,its unbelievable that its still standing,The craftmanship in the stonework is awesome


----------



## djrich

Great pics, fantastic looking building.


----------



## DogRecon

Does anyone remember the film ' The amazing Mr Blunden'?.
It kinda reminds me of that. Any signs of a lodge nearby?


----------



## Goldie87

Cool place, that fireplace is brilliant


----------



## lurch

Sadly the Barrett house has already been built, presumably by a previous owner, a large nondescript 70's bungalow that is parked on what would have been the lawn 100yds in front of the house, completely destroying the view of the pembrokeshire countryside. No surprises there! 

There is a lodge on the original main drive, equally derelict for years, but has been bought and done up in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Exploretime

Hey lurch. I went in search of this place earlier this morning. Its amazing how hidden it is even though its only just off the road. I unfortunatly didnt get to look around as i needed permission from the owner of the farm and it was 8.30 on a sunday morning so i thought i better not as they might be having a lay-in.
Im hopefully going back this week though to check the place out. Great pics btw, im really looking forward to seeing it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Trinpaul

Wonderful frontage  from looking at the fireplace and the wrought metalwork quite a bit of money was spent when it was built


----------



## CurvyKate

I could get 10k together; d'you think they'd accept?!
Awesome place, thanks.


----------

